# Dual monitor desktop - Trading



## bhuvanprabha (Nov 30, 2010)

Dear All, Over the last few days, i have been trying to buy a off the shelf desktop for Trading purpose. But not convinced with any of the confugyrations offered by the dealers (based on what i have learnt by googling last few days). Need help...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Stock Trading – Display technical charts based on Data feeds for current day. More than 25 charts will be on updated at any given time (5 Hours per day). Backgroung processing for scans of 100s of shares (with huge historical data). Need to have a dual monitor. Should have provision to increase to 4 monitors in future. From google i understand that a 2d graphical card is sufficient. No gaming.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 40 K to 50 K 

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows XP or 7 (64 Bit)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 17” (2 Monitors to start with)

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 3

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Never built a system before. 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1 week

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes for atleast 2 years
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: No

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Chennai. No

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Nil


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

1090T @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
GSkill 2x2GB DDR3 1600Mhz @ 4k
500GB @ 1.7k
HD 5670 @ 5k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.7k
Keyboard & Mouse @ .5k
2x Benq G922HD 19" @ 11k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k OR FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

TOTAL 49.1k

1 Monitor will connect via DVI. One Via HDMI.

You will need to buy a Display Port adaptor to connect more. Buy it when you need it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

But i feel a single 5670 will not have enough power to handle 4 monitors.

More acc to anandtech and amd it supports 3 monitor. eyefinity


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

Use two HD 5670s then, but not in Crossfire. Better go for a full ATX 890GX motherboard. We'll be needing one more PCIe slot.

*AMD Phenom II X6 1075T* @ 9.7k [6 core processor]

*Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H* @ ~8k. [Full ATX motherboard with SATA3 6gbps and USB 3.0]

*2*2GB Kingston/Gskill/Corsair 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM* @ 3k

*500GB WD Caviar Blue* @ 1.7k

*2 * BenQ G2220HD monitor* @ 7.5*2 = 15k [Full HD monitor and VFM...avoid going for LED monitors etc...won't make much difference to you]

*MSI/Sapphire HD 5670 1GB* @ 5.3k [add one later if you need two more monitors]

*Cooler Master Elite 430 cabinet* @ 2.6k

*Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w PSU* @ 4.2k [invest in a good PSU now to add another graphic card later. Avoid Cooler Master, Frontech, Zebronics crap.]

*Keyboard + Mouse* @ 0.5k

*Total 50k.* This is the minimum you need, IMHO.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2010)

Nah. no need to have dual GPUs. Check these two cards:

SAPPHIRE- HOME

HD5770 FleX
1 x Dual-Link DVI
1 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
1 x Single-Link DVI-D

HD5770 VaporX:
SAPPHIRE- HOME
2 x Dual-Link DVI
1 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort

This eliminates the need to have dual GPUs and CFx mobo which means lower overall cost and also less noise, powerconsumption too 

HD5750 also has a VaporX variant which further reduces the cost. (7k-8k should be the retail price)


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ you can only use 3 monitors at once even though you have 4 ports.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2010)

the sapphire site says max of 3 is allowed but check this:



> With the SAPPHIRE HD 5770 FleX, the first two monitors are connected to the DVI outputs, as usual. A third DVI monitor can be connected to the HDMI output with the passive cable adapter supplied or to the DisplayPort output with a simple passive adapter. This allows users with existing DVI monitors to use three of them in ATI Eyefinity mode without any additional investment.
> 
> Four monitors can all be used in ATI Eyefinity mode with this card – but in this case the fourth monitor does have to be DisplayPort connected.


source: Sapphire HD 5770 FleX supports three DVI screens in ATI Eyefinity mode



> With the SAPPHIRE HD 5770 FleX, the first two monitors are connected to the DVI outputs, as usual. A third DVI monitor can be connected to the HDMI output with the passive cable adapter supplied or to the DisplayPort output with a simple passive adapter. This allows users with existing DVI monitors to use three of them in ATI Eyefinity mode without any additional investment.
> 
> Four monitors can all be used in ATI Eyefinity mode with this card – but in this case the fourth monitor does have to be DisplayPort connected.


Source: Sapphire Announces HD 5770 FleX Edition, Connect Four Displays in Eyefinity | techPowerUp


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about Sapphire HD 5770 FleX.

But here's how it goes. Consider we have a graphic card with 2 DVI ports, 1 HDMI and 1 DP. (HDMI in reality carries DVI signal only)

You want to use two monitors. You can use the two DVI ports and other premutations too.
You want to use three monitors. You can use any two out of the 2 DVI and 1 HDMI ports, but the third WILL have to be a DP. You can't use 2 DVI and 1 HDMI.

I suggested him two cards because of the prospect of getting 4 DVI ports.

If some AMD graphic card has two mini DP ports and two DVI ports, it can make use of 4 monitors. In a nutshell, only two DVI/HDMI ports at once, and rest have to be DP. Even the normal HD 5870 only supports 3 monitors at once. What I've said is true for normal editions of the card, special editions might be different.

Edit: Found a source: *www.hardwaregeeks.com/board/showthread.php?p=412918


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2010)

yes. that's where FleX kicks in. 

Targeting maximum flexibility with minimum outlay, Sapphire FleX Technology simplifies AMD’s multi-monitor Eyefinity solution by allowing 3 X DVI monitors to be connected to the board ‘out of the box’ WITHOUT the requirement for expensive DisplayPort monitors or Active Adapters. 

And the fourth monitor should support DisplayPort, making it four monitor setup. 

The same won't apply for VaporX I think which support max of 3 monitors as you said.



> The SAPPHIRE HD 5770 FleX is the first card available to support three DVI monitors in ATI Eyefinity mode and deliver a true SLS (Single Large Surface) work area without the need for costly DisplayPort monitors or Active adapters. The board can also support up to four simultaneous, independent monitors if you choose to include the use of a DisplayPort monitor or active adapter.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

^is it available in india?

@ ico
suggestions -

Msi 890GXM G65 @ 7k
G.skill 1333 6GB RAM @ 4.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^is it available in india?
> 
> @ ico
> suggestions -
> ...



listed in Lynx-india for some 7.5k (FleX)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice then. 5750 Flex can be better option. This cuts on psu also.

Nice then. 5750 Flex can be better option. This cuts on psu , mobo also.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ ico
> suggestions -
> 
> Msi 890GXM G65 @ 7k
> ...


I agree with the RAM and NZXT Gamma cabinet. But regarding motherboard, he might need extra PCI slots.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

First let him check if flex is available with lynx or in his place. Then we can discuss other parts


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> But i feel a single 5670 will not have enough power to handle 4 monitors.
> 
> More acc to anandtech and amd it supports 3 monitor. eyefinity



It has enough power to support four monitors esp as they are 19" and he is not gaming.

Still as a safer bet he can get the Flex.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Buddy it supports only 3 monitors in eyefinity.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2010)

^^
With Display Port I guess, for the third one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Yup asingh....


----------



## bhuvanprabha (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> First let him check if flex is available with lynx or in his place. Then we can discuss other parts



5770 Flex is available ~ 9K
System requirement as per spec: 500 Watt Power Supply is required; 600 Watt Power Supply is recommended for CrossFireX System.
So i guess PSU should still be Seasonic S12II


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Amd Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
G.Skill 3* 2GB DDR3 @ 4.5k
Sapphire HD5770 Flex @ 9k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520W @ 4.2k
Nzxt GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G922HDL * 2 @ 11k

Total - 49.5k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Amd Phenom II x6 1075t @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
> G.Skill 2x 2GB DDR3 @ 3k
> Sapphire HD5770 Flex @ 9k
> ...



Fitted in an UPS.


----------



## acewin (Dec 2, 2010)

push low on proccy phenom II X6 is not needed . better go for Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 6.5k, push low on the prices single chip 4GB RAM 
@OP what about 5750 suggested by desibond. using 5770 will not improve on gfx performance by any means  Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5750 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India  

and put two 24 inch HD monitors from Dell or Beq as others have suggested.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

24" monitors will cost 10-12k more than 19". If a bigger screen is OK by the OP (As he asked for 17") he can get 22" for 4k extra.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Acewin x6 will definitely help in multitasking. 

nice mod ishu.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 2, 2010)

acewin said:


> push low on proccy phenom II X6 is not needed . better go for Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 6.5k, push low on the prices single chip 4GB RAM
> @OP what about 5750 suggested by desibond. using 5770 will not improve on gfx performance by any means  Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5750 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
> 
> and put two 24 inch HD monitors from Dell or Beq as others have suggested.



Dual monitor with Full HD raises Temperature so X6 1055T should be enough to Handle !


----------



## bhuvanprabha (Dec 2, 2010)

acewin said:


> push low on proccy phenom II X6 is not needed . better go for Phenom II X4 945 3GHz @ 6.5k, push low on the prices single chip 4GB RAM
> @OP what about 5750 suggested by desibond. using 5770 will not improve on gfx performance by any means  Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5750 1GB GDDR5 PCIE Graphic Card ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
> 
> and put two 24 inch HD monitors from Dell or Beq as others have suggested.



 I have to search in "internet slang" to know OP is original poster. Now you  know my experience in forums. The same is my level of knowledge on computer hardwares. Having siad that, i searched and found out the below.

I guess 5750 does support only 3 monitors, whereas 5770 Flex supports 4 monitors (when needed i can add 2 more monitors in future to total to 4). BTW i thought, 1.5K more is fine by getting a provision for 1 more monitor.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2010)

See, HD 5750 will only support 3 monitors IF it has a Display Port in addition to VGA/DVI/HDMI ports. If it has three ports and all of them are VGA/DVI/HDMI, then it will only support 2 monitors.

But if it has the above ports in addition to a DP, then it will support 3 monitors at once.


----------

